

MSFT vs. GOOG vs. YHOO vs. AAPL vs. AMZN over 2 years - mikebo
http://finance.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chdet=1233003600000&chddm=207524&cmpto=NASDAQ:AMZN;NASDAQ:AAPL;NASDAQ:GOOG;NASDAQ:YHOO&cmptzos=-18000;-18000;-18000;-18000&q=NASDAQ:MSFT&ntsp=0
I ran this graph dated back to the last time I was looking for a job, just to compare how well each company has done since then.  I never would have predicted this.
======
steveplace
Great example of recency bias in investing/trading.

Take the same chart and move the slide bar to the left and see how equity
performance changes. So you perception of performance will change depending on
the timeframe/dataset you're viewing.

~~~
mikebo
I actually chose this particular time frame since it when I as last changing
jobs and trying to decide between a BigCo and a startup. I didn't choose a
BigCo, but even if I had it probably wouldn't have been amazon.

~~~
steveplace
Hoever, I wouldn't use share price as a major determinant of company choice.

~~~
mikebo
Agreed. Was just thinking most about different possible outcomes and what they
would have worked out like.

------
cperciva
Link for non-flash users:
[http://ichart.finance.yahoo.com/z?s=MSFT&t=2y&q=l...](http://ichart.finance.yahoo.com/z?s=MSFT&t=2y&q=l&l=off&z=l&c=GOOG,YHOO,AAPL,AMZN&p=s&a=v&p=s)

